# Darwine fait des caprices



## Gofaz (27 Août 2006)

Bonjour a tous,
Voila mon probléme j'ai telecharger darwine et lorsque j'ouvre une application de windows et bien il me dit qui ne trouve pas le fichier X11 alors qu'il est installer a priorie donc je vois pas trop d'ou sa vient si vous pouviez m'aider ?
Merciii


----------



## Gofaz (27 Août 2006)

Personne n'a idées a ce sujet ????


----------



## ntx (27 Août 2006)

Qu'est ce que tu appelles le fichier X11 : l'application dans /Applications/utilitaires ? Quel est le message d'erreur exact ?


----------



## Gofaz (27 Août 2006)

J'ai sa comme message


----------



## Zeusviper (28 Août 2006)

cela signifie que tu n'a probablement pas install&#233; d'environnement X11 (fourni via les outils de d&#233;veloppement : regarde sur ton cd d'installation du syst&#232;me) r&#233;installe le, ca ne fera pas de mal de tte facon!

mais par contre, c quoi ce que tu souhaites faire au juste? darwine ne te permet pas d'utiliser une appli windows. (plus d'info : http://www.mac-emu.net/spip.php?article903)


----------



## Gofaz (28 Août 2006)

Zeusviper a dit:
			
		

> cela signifie que tu n'a probablement pas installé d'environnement X11 (fourni via les outils de développement : regarde sur ton cd d'installation du système) réinstalle le, ca ne fera pas de mal de tte facon!
> 
> mais par contre, c quoi ce que tu souhaites faire au juste? darwine ne te permet pas d'utiliser une appli windows. (plus d'info : http://www.mac-emu.net/spip.php?article903)




A vrai dire j'ai deja télécharger l'environnement X11 sur le site apple mais lorsque je l'installe il me dit qu'il y est déja donc je sais pas trop quoi faire, autrement dit j'ai cru comprend qu'on pouvait faire marcher des jeux de windows sans passer par l'installalation de windows en virtuel avec "virtual PC" ou autres donc voila ce que je souhaiet faire mais bon cela est possible ou pas ?


----------



## Dramis (28 Août 2006)

Gofaz a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire j'ai deja télécharger l'environnement X11 sur le site apple mais lorsque je l'installe il me dit qu'il y est déja


 
La version sur le site d'apple est pour PANTHER, pour TIGER il faut l'installer depuis le DVD d'origine.

Sur le site d'apple ce n'est pas clair, mais c'est comme ça.

Installe celle sur ton dvd et ça va marcher.


----------



## ntx (28 Août 2006)

Gofaz a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru comprend qu'on pouvait faire marcher des jeux de windows sans passer par l'installalation de windows en virtuel avec "virtual PC" ou autres


Pourra faire, nuance. Darwine est encore en développement et on est loin de pouvoir démarrer un jeu. En plus sur un Mac/PPC les performances resteront médiocres. Il faut quand même savoir que VirtualPC est de loin de le meilleur émulateur et il ne peut pas faire des miracles pour les jeux demandant trop de ressources.


----------



## Gofaz (28 Août 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> La version sur le site d'apple est pour PANTHER, pour TIGER il faut l'installer depuis le DVD d'origine.
> 
> Sur le site d'apple ce n'est pas clair, mais c'est comme &#231;a.
> 
> Installe celle sur ton dvd et &#231;a va marcher.


Haa et bien c'est pour sa alors, je vais faire l'installe &#224; partir de mon DVD Merci 





			
				ntx a dit:
			
		

> Pourra faire, nuance. Darwine est encore en d&#233;veloppement et on est loin de pouvoir d&#233;marrer un jeu. En plus sur un Mac/PPC les performances resteront m&#233;diocres. Il faut quand m&#234;me savoir que VirtualPC est de loin de le meilleur &#233;mulateur et il ne peut pas faire des miracles pour les jeux demandant trop de ressources.


Haa et bein merci pour c'est explication. Pourrais-tu me dire quel est le meilleur emulateur ? et niveau ressources j'ai 1,5Go de ram je sais pa si c'est assez.... mais je pense que si !


----------



## ntx (28 Août 2006)

Gofaz a dit:
			
		

> Haa et bein merci pour c'est explication. Pourrais-tu me dire quel est le meilleur emulateur ? et niveau ressources j'ai 1,5Go de ram je sais pa si c'est assez.... mais je pense que si !


Virtual PC, je le considère comme le seul "utilisable". Le problème n'est pas la mémoire vive, mais le manque de CPU et l'accélération 3D des cartes graphiques qui n'est pas gérée. Que veux-tu faire tourner ?


----------



## Zeusviper (28 Août 2006)

j'ai cru lire 





			
				Gofaz a dit:
			
		

> ..faire marcher des jeux de windows ...



je crois donc qu'il peut oublier l'idée! (à moins que les jeux datent bcp.. mais bon perso starcraft qui a quand meme 10ans, pas moyen d'y jouer via virtualPC sur un bi G5.. donc ca te donne une idée gofaz!)


----------



## Gofaz (28 Août 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Virtual PC, je le considère comme le seul "utilisable". Le problème n'est pas la mémoire vive, mais le manque de CPU et l'accélération 3D des cartes graphiques qui n'est pas gérée. Que veux-tu faire tourner ?



Et bien je voudrais faire tourner des jeux relativement vieux qui tourner sur mon vieux PC 98 ^^ donc je sais pas trop ce qu'il faut faire, je début dans l'émulation !


----------



## ntx (28 Août 2006)

S'il n'y a pas de 3D, ça peut marcher. Malheureusement tu ne le sauras qu'en essayant ou bien cherche sur le web si quelqu'un a déjà fait tourner ces jeux sur VPC.


----------

